
Acoustic Kitty - smacktoward
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acoustic_Kitty
======
threatofrain
I wonder how people's cochlear implants will change over time in response to
new technology, and whether anyone would ever accept radio technology.

~~~
hprotagonist
[https://mashable.com/2017/10/25/cochlear-implant-sound-
proce...](https://mashable.com/2017/10/25/cochlear-implant-sound-processor-
apple/)

it’s a very nice idea, especially for voice audio.

------
jtms
Perhaps a little pilot program where they just tested if they could even get a
cat to behave in a way conducive to eavesdropping might have saved them a ton
of cash. Or just ask literally any cat owner if they thought it would work
(they would almost certainly and universally declare it a hilariously bad
idea)

------
doe88
At this point I doubt it is hypothetical anymore but more a question of _how
long_ it is there are using small drones in their current spying operations.

